# Pot And Crow



## myingling (Dec 23, 2013)

Did some stabilizing mixed few dyes up and this is what came out LOL ,,Not the color I thought but still pretty cool looking ,,,Hopin these will go as set ... most likely last calls ill get to turn for few months

Buck Eye Burl ,,,,Copper -Glass
Crow Call ,,, Flamed Box Elder

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4602_zpsf953b4dd.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4599_zps4e8776dc.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4605_zps691e782c.jpg

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## bluedot (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the calls the color is different but cool. I am going to have to try a 3 inch copper.


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the colors also....Nice looking calls!


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 27, 2013)

Those colors are great. I have gone to making all 3" calls I just like the way they sound better than the 3 1/2". Wish I could do what you do with the blanks just great stuff.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2013)

That crow call's colors work!!


----------

